
Color-code terms in equations (2010) - okket
http://labrigger.com/blog/2010/07/28/color-code-terms-in-equations/
======
jstewartmobile
Considering the time I see people spend wrestling with latex to get the
formulas _juuuust riiight_ , people could start spelling things out in plain
English--in half the time!

Having people outside of of that particular niche be able to understand the
formula would just be gravy at that point.

